# BMW working on laser headlights to replace LED headlights in the future



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know about this effort. I wish they would have "focused" on cooling systems first. So let me just imagine what could possibly go wrong. Let's say you are out driving with lasers flicking your high beams like I know you like to do, and next thing you know you are giving oncoming drivers lasik surgery. Oh, and let's not forget to avoid driving anywhere near any airports. Seriously, if it were me I would stay out of the rocket science and go back and try to get the simple stuff right.


----------

